# Dealer Screw Up, Need Help



## BBKG (Dec 8, 2005)

I filled out the lease quote request online, a dealer that had '05 in stock contacted me via email. She told me I can't lease the 05 this late in the year. (*A different dealer I was in talks with had an 05 that I could lease*) But, this lady is saying I can't lease an 05 so I asked why not? She emails me back, never explaining why I can't. But tells me the 05 has a lower residual and higher interst rate and proceeds to give me figures on leasing the 05 and a 06. *"you can certainly lease the 05 but gm doesn't support it any more. The support is all on the 06 now."* The figures for the 06 are lower than the 05, and are right up my alley. I ask for a break down of all costs, and to fax an application over. I fill it out, fax it back, then I get an email saying: *" I just saw your name matched up with the pontaic gto on my summary sheet. This is a quote for a 2005 envoy. Was I supposed to be quoting a GTO or envoy?"* Then another email directly after that one: *"I'm sorry I mixed you up with an envoy customer. The gto lease of course is a different residual, rate, and price. The 05 has a better 05 lease than 06 lease as far as rates and residuals. Again I'm sorry for the confusion - let me know if you are interested."*

I tried calling her, she of course was out to lunch. If i could deliver a punch in the face by fed-ex I would  . I know it was a quote, but I filled out paper work. Do they have to stick at that price? Any suggestions or should I grit my teeth and not give them any business? Report them to BBB?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

go for a drive with brass knuckles?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Use your strongest assett.

Give em the bird!!!!!!



Go buy the car from someone else. That is your strongest weapon against idiots. 

One bit of adivice though. The 05/06 GTO do not lease well. Their residuals and money market #'s are never really good. Especially when compared to cars like the G6 or like your old car. back in 04 GMAC gave great rates for them becasue they could not give the 04's away since the LS2's were coming.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> go for a drive with brass knuckles?




Or you could do that!!!!


Jeesh you are a tough one to sell sir. Now just blow up your cavalier.



BTW - I am going to start advising you daily to blow up your Cavalier.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

then all I am left with is an 11k bill and a blown up cavalier.

lovely!


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

Funny you say that...I had the same experience. I asked for a quote on an '05 GTO online and got dealerships e-mailing me and calling me about a quote on a VAN. When I got it I say what the .... is ithis? Well I just didn't pursue it any further. GM must ahve some vehicles crossed up in their online quote system or something.

:confused


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

all computers have glitches....


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

GGTTOO said:


> Funny you say that...I had the same experience. I asked for a quote on an '05 GTO online and got dealerships e-mailing me and calling me about a quote on a VAN. When I got it I say what the .... is ithis? Well I just didn't pursue it any further. GM must ahve some vehicles crossed up in their online quote system or something.
> 
> :confused



No they just have morons working the internet leads at your local dealerships. We used to have one of those. Thankfully he was not so politely asked to partake in the curb.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> then all I am left with is an 11k bill and a blown up cavalier.
> 
> lovely!


  
But you are still one step closer to a new GTO.


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

I had the same thing happen. Requested an online quote for a GTO and got an Envoy (or some other POS). I just trashed the email and decided to do the old fashioned thing, go in person.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

kinda like not using a remote to change the tv channel huh? antique ways....


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

You get the best deal in person. You can get the internet smechial, but the VERY best deal is being cool with the manager and letting them know you will buy if they can get the #'s right. 

Being a dick and swinging your hammer is not the best way to get the best deal. Especially when you get someone who knows cars. It does work on the average car manager though. 

Personally I always give the best deals to the cool guys that legitimately need the help. 


<whispers>
Mike.......get rid of the car and I will show you


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

I know you will man, I know it.

I still got that brick of C4. But cant seem to evacuate 10 square miles.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I know you will man, I know it.
> 
> I still got that brick of C4. But cant seem to evacuate 10 square miles.



Don't lose faith man. The right program is going to come up and I WILL GET YOU INTO A GOAT!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

or a G6, whichever comes first. lol


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

i told you a long time ago that we could probably do a G6. But the GTO is the car you want man. Not a G6. You would end up hating me after a while if I got you into a G6.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

oh, probably, and although its a GORGEOUS car inside, it just dont have that OOMPH I love soo much.


----------



## BBKG (Dec 8, 2005)

Well I guess I'll revert back to the old-fashion way of doing things. But, things are looking grim. I will absolutely not go for a higher car payment than my previous car and my ladies 2006 BMW, when this car is close to 10,000 grand less.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

BBKG said:


> Well I guess I'll revert back to the old-fashion way of doing things. But, things are looking grim. I will absolutely not go for a higher car payment than my previous car and my ladies 2006 BMW, when this car is close to 10,000 grand less.



I'll pay for your ticket to come and buy from me.  


It sucks that GMAC does not have better residuals right now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

no you wont, you just add it to the price of the car! 


wanna pay for mine too?!?!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> no you wont, you just add it to the price of the car!
> 
> 
> wanna pay for mine too?!?!



hey man I am giving you employee discount and ALL the money for your trade. Don't you even start with me. I will bitch smack ya!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

but we still cant meet that payment. dammit. 

I need to find me a rich girl !!!

that likes racing.......

I need a plane ticket out west.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> but we still cant meet that payment. dammit.
> 
> I need to find me a rich girl !!!
> 
> ...



yes.....yes you do


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

then again, with as busy as I would be, I may not post for a few...........MONTHS!!

:rofl:


----------



## BBKG (Dec 8, 2005)

dealernut said:


> I'll pay for your ticket to come and buy from me.
> 
> 
> It sucks that GMAC does not have better residuals right now.


Do you know when they'll have better residuals?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

BBKG said:


> Do you know when they'll have better residuals?




Next quater they should have their best residuals for the 05's. 06's best will be in the 3rd quater(June,July, August). 

But aside from the 04's the GTO has never been a good leasing vehicle. Most of GM's High performance cars are not good leasing vehicles. I think GMAC is scared about getting back a ragged out car or something.


----------



## BBKG (Dec 8, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Next quater they should have their best residuals for the 05's. 06's best will be in the 3rd quater(June,July, August).
> 
> But aside from the 04's the GTO has never been a good leasing vehicle. Most of GM's High performance cars are not good leasing vehicles. I think GMAC is scared about getting back a ragged out car or something.


Don't most companies auction them off anyways?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

BBKG said:


> Don't most companies auction them off anyways?



Most lease companies do yes. Not GMAC though. They take them to hot spots regionally and sell them to dealers. Atleast that is what Mike(a big wig at GMAC( told me when I was giving him **** about GTO's residuals and leasing options.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

whats nice is that even the used ones are still asking mid 20's

they hold their value.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

yes they do. I had a guy come in with an 04 and bought an 06. His old one had 24k miles and we still gave him 19,500 for his. I was shocked by how high the # was. 


Course 23.5k is still hurting me when I consider the orange beauty in front of me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

then move the sunkist can and look at the cars !!!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

OH... yeah...sorry about that



<dreams of a single life where I could buy this car today>


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

you dont wanna be single, that would mean your like me. You like having G.P. at home, admit it.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> you dont wanna be single, that would mean your like me. You like having G.P. at home, admit it.



Well I have been married for 12 years man. So GP is not G any more if you know what I mean. 


But seriously, I am in absolute love with my Puerto Rican Princess and our three adorable kids. That does not mean that I do not want this car in front of me though. 


I really need someone from this forum to come and buy it so I stop dreaming about this damn color.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

Love to! told ya I dont care what color!!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Well I have been married for 12 years man. So GP is not G any more if you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> But seriously, I am in absolute love with my Puerto Rican Princess and our three adorable kids. That does not mean that I do not want this car in front of me though.
> ...



Edit: Someone who *can* buy the car.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

hey, who is YOUR avatar?


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

There is a thing called e-mail. I think you guys have lost all sight of the original post. LOL :willy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

we always do.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

big_mike said:


> then all I am left with is an 11k bill and a blown up cavalier.
> 
> lovely!


Trade in....Trade in....Trade in.... LOL.. :willy: arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

cant. Thats my problem. little booger is worth 5-6k and I owe 16k due to getting rid of my vette, that I got ass-raped on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

big_mike said:


> cant. Thats my problem. little booger is worth 5-6k and I owe 16k due to getting rid of my vette, that I got ass-raped on.


oh ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

yeah, sucks hairy nuts dont it?


----------

